

Most porn bought per household?  Utah. - rwebb
http://marketdesigner.blogspot.com/2009/02/markets-for-adult-entertainments.html

======
skalpelis
It seems entirely plausible to me - they neither steal, nor illegally download
their porn but pay for it like all orderly citizens should.

